# Mahlkonig Vario Grinder and Moka pot



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

A couple of weeks ago I got myself a vario, so I'm still trying to get my head around things to get the best grind. Up until today I've been using it with my aeropress and french press but as I'm off on holiday for a week I thought I'd treat myself to a Bialetti Moka pot too.

I've read that for a moka pot you should grind just coarser than espresso, but was just wondering if anyone uses a vario and stove top and if so what they set their vario to?

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Each Vario is set differently out of the box (and can be adjusted by the user)

As a starting point, try 3 down on the right and midway down on the left

I have my espresso set as 1 down on the right and midway +/-

For Moka Pot I use 2 down right and all the way to the bottom on the left

Hope this helps


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Brilliant that's just what I was after! At least I've got an idea of where to start now!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think generally the advice for a moka pot is finer than drip but quite a lot coarser than espresso if that's any help! I guess fine sand is what to aim for.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks!

I was going to grind up a bag beans to take away on my hols (not ideal I know) but hopefully I'll end up with a half decent grind!


----------

